# (Oblivion) Wo bekomme ich &quot;Nachtschatten&quot;??????



## Fortas (3. Mai 2006)

Hi Gamers!!

Ich hätte da ein kleines Problem bei "Oblivion"!!!
Zur Zeit suche ich ein "Nachtschatten Opfer" für einen Deadraschrein!!
Hat vielleicht einer einen Tipp ob das eine Pflanze ist,oder wenn ,wo man diese finden kann!!
Gruß
              Fortas


----------



## passi13 (4. Mai 2006)

Fortas am 03.05.2006 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Gamers!!
> 
> Ich hätte da ein kleines Problem bei "Oblivion"!!!
> Zur Zeit suche ich ein "Nachtschatten Opfer" für einen Deadraschrein!!
> ...


Das is ein Übersetzungsfehler. Nachtschatten sind Tollkirschen.


----------



## stockduck (4. Mai 2006)

passi13 am 04.05.2006 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Fortas am 03.05.2006 21:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bitte verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege   

aber die könnten doch "nachtschattenGEWÄCHS" meinen oder? und da es nur ein offizielles in oblivion gibt, kann das ja nur die tollkirsche sein.

wäre aber trotzdem blöd, denn nicht jeder weiß das eine tollkirsche ein NSG ist


----------



## veilchen (4. Mai 2006)

stockduck am 04.05.2006 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> passi13 am 04.05.2006 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moinsen

nun es wäre zu 99,9% anzunehmen, denn die Tollkirsche ist ein Nachtschattengewächs.
Siehe hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tollkirsche  

Trotzdem Nachtschatten ist nicht gleich Nachtschattengewächs und nicht jeder is der Botanik mächtig.

gruß

veilchen


----------



## veilchen (4. Mai 2006)

> Trotzdem Nachtschatten ist nicht gleich Nachtschattengewächs und nicht jeder is der Botanik mächtig.
> 
> gruß
> 
> veilchen



Ich möcht betonen dass ich niemandem was unterstellen will!


----------



## addi81 (11. Mai 2006)

Oblivion hat _mindestens_ zwei Nachtschattengewächse, Tollkirsche und Tomate 


Spoiler



ersteres ist aber das gemeinte


----------

